# 5 days 5 big trout. New personal best troutzilla again!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

If you dont want to read all of this at least scroll down to Sunday and check out troutzilla! Also, If you're interested in hunting these speckled beasts I run kayak charters and my specialty is gator trout! Check out Kayak Fish Pensacola on FB for more info!

All fish pictured below were released, except the flounder

So, as it always does this time of year I got hit with the gator trout bug again! I'm going to begin this report with a week ago from today and I'll finish out with the MONSTER gator trout I caught sunday.

*Thursday 4/9 night:* I started out hitting some of my favorite dock lights looking for the big ones. About 3 weeks ago I caught one there that was 6lbs and 27" so I had confidence in the lights! A few hours during a slow bite and the biggest I could find was 23.5". 










*Friday 4/10 morning:* The next morning I decided to try another spot that's done good in the past for me. I caught another nice trout that was just shy of 23.5" along with a 27.5" redfish and 14" flounder!

























*Saturday 4/11 Morning* I went to check on another spot that I really like to fish and found a lot of bait. There were lots of micro baits passing through as well as a lot of schools of mullet around. My second cast of the morning landed me another nice trout that exploded on topwater. Could've been the 3rd twin to the 2 I had caught in days prior. Just at 23.5" again! I was starting to think I wasn't going to break 24" any time soon.









Going to skip a day right here..
*Monday 4/13 mid day* I met up with my friend Matt mid morning with plans to look for another big trout. Despite the rain I was beyond excited due to the previous days catch, which is the story just below this one. We fished all around for a while and set up a couple drifts while throwing topwaters all morning. It wasn't until the rain started coming down pretty good that I got my first big hit. Pulled a sold 25.5" speck in the net! Nothing else after that









*Sunday morning 4/12. The big day!!* I was up super early, well before sunrise. The plan was to take the kayak back to where I had been the day before and see if I could upgrade. It was just going to be a quick trip before church so I had to make the best of it. It was raining lightly when I left my house and as I got further down the road it just kept getting heavier. I got to my launch spot before first light and decide I'm not going to put the kayak in. I was limited on time and didnt feel like dealing with a PITA launch spot during the rain. I decided to move down a little bit and do some wading. I was chunking topwater all morning and I had caught a small trout and a couple rat reds. I was within 5 or 10 minutes from leaving when my topwater suddenly gets SLAMMED! It looked and sounded like a trout bite but it fought like a redfish. Stayed deep and had massive head shakes. I couldnt quite be sure what it was but I knew it was a big fish! When I finally saw her my jaw dropped. The biggest trout I had ever seen. When I lined her up on the measuring board and pinched the tail she just barely hit the 30" mark which has been a goal of mine for the past 2 years! I tried getting pics but I couldnt manage any good ones, being solo and in the rain it was really really tough. I did get pics on the measuring board though although she slid a little and only appears to be 29.5" on the board. But that's without a pinched tail. All in all it was the best 5 days in a row of trout fishing I've ever had! Caught 5 solid fish and 2 of them were really nice ones. Plenty more reports like this to come over the next few months!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats on the beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, what a great read & some awesome fish! That last trout is an absolute STUD! Love to catch one like that some day. Look forward to more killer reports!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

U dA man


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That joker was a fatty!!!! Dang fine job on them!!!!


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Gah lee, I felt like I was reading an article from those classy outdoor magazines in the doctors office.. Superb post! Hope there is more to come


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Very, very nice, congratulations on the trophies


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bo;

Those are some of the best trout I've seen this spring...I'm jealous!
Been targeting that 30" mark for some time now.

To bad you couldn't get a weight, she looks fat.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job Keith I've lost my trout catcing mojo I might need to hire you for a trip


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Was it that foggy out? Your last picture came out bad. Nice background camo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Was it that foggy out? Your last picture came out bad. Nice background camo.


It's smoked out so no one knows where it was Danny....come on Detective!!!:whistling:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Was it that foggy out? Your last picture came out bad. Nice background camo.


Well it was rainy and I couldnt dry my lense because I was wearing a polyester shirt. Dang moisture got the best of me. But I also blurred the background lol!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Bo;
> 
> Those are some of the best trout I've seen this spring...I'm jealous!
> Been targeting that 30" mark for some time now.
> ...


Thanks man! I've also been gunning hard for a 30"er. I wish she was a little bigger so there wasn't any doubt that she hit 30 but I saw it with mah own eyes! I never imagined it would have happened so soon..I really thought i wouldnt find one around here for years, if ever! If i had to guess her weight I'd say 8, maybe 9 lbs. she wasn't chunky enough to be 10 but she was definitely pretty hefty!



chaps said:


> Great job Keith I've lost my trout catcing mojo I might need to hire you for a trip


 It just takes getting out there and sticking it to em! And once you find em it's not too hard to stay on them if you're out there often enough


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome trout & report !


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great report and helluva a five days, congrats on the catch.


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

uh where did you say you were fishing?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! You have P-M


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This googan has been fishing my numbers for the past 2 months now. Everytime I try to fish my favorite docks here comes this goober cycling his way into my spots. I just wish these guys could fish somewhere else and stop catching all the biggest fish in pensacola that Ive been saving for a rainy day.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Totally kidding bro not going to lie I have to look at those pics at least twice a day from now on just to get that little burst of motivation at maybe having a single day like that. Again nice fish, you da man


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on your personal quest. That Sunday fish is a true gator. Nicely done.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicely done and got them on artificial too! Great report!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations on catching a true trophy on top water. Very impressive.


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a small 2 man bassboat with trolling motor, where would you guys suggest a good place to go to catch some specks, I have been fishing ward basin bayou off the blackwater south of I10 and catching some small specks but id like to catch some bigger fish, any suggestions would be appreciated,
just pm me for secrecy


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice trout.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

perseverance pays off.
congrats


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been trout fishing all over the state of Florida, primarily NE Fla and Mosquito Lagoon, and have had pretty banner days, BUT nothing like the success you had the past few days all on arty's here. Pretty incredible.

Well done brotha.

Tyler


----------

